# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  خواهشاً کمکم کنید(دیپلم مجدد)

## Hosseinmd

سلام دوستان خوب هستید
من دیپلم و پیش تجربی دارم،اما با معدل کم نهایی و ۱۶کل
حالا میخوام دیپلم ریاضی بگیرم چیکار باید کنم؟چقد طول میکشه؟؟
لطفا کمکم کنید خیلی مهمه،ممنون‌میشم یکی کامل توضیح بده
به خصوص اینکه چقد طول میکشه و‌ از کی‌‌ و کجا باید اقدام کرد
سپاس بی کران
ارادت

----------


## HellishBoy

> سلام دوستان خوب هستید
> من دیپلم و پیش تجربی دارم،اما با معدل کم نهایی و ۱۶کل
> حالا میخوام دیپلم ریاضی بگیرم چیکار باید کنم؟چقد طول میکشه؟؟
> لطفا کمکم کنید خیلی مهمه،ممنون‌میشم یکی کامل توضیح بده
> به خصوص اینکه چقد طول میکشه و‌ از کی‌‌ و کجا باید اقدام کرد
> سپاس بی کران
> ارادت


سلام عزیزم 
خب  چرا میخای انقدر به خودت سختی بدی و درسای ریاضی بخونی ؟
چرا از گزینه ترمیم معدل که خیلی راحت تره استفاده نمیکنی ؟!
هدفت کنکور ریاضی هست یا تجربی ؟

----------


## Hosseinmd

> سلام عزیزم 
> خب  چرا میخای انقدر به خودت سختی بدی و درسای ریاضی بخونی ؟
> چرا از گزینه ترمیم معدل که خیلی راحت تره استفاده نمیکنی ؟!
> هدفت کنکور ریاضی هست یا تجربی ؟


ممنون،خیلی لطف کردی هدفم پرستاری توی خارج کشور هست اما با این معدل نمیشه
ممنون میشم کمک کنی ،یه دنیا ممنون

----------


## HellishBoy

> ممنون،خیلی لطف کردی هدفم پرستاری توی خارج کشور هست اما با این معدل نمیشه
> ممنون میشم کمک کنی ،یه دنیا ممنون


ببین عزیزم من اطلاعاتم کامل نیست اما تا جایی که میدونم باید از طریق مدارس بزرگ سالان اقدام کنی و اینکه امتحانات توی خرداد و شهریور ( وفک کنم تو بهمن یا دی  هم باشه ! ) برگزار میشه و تاجایی که میدونم نمرات جدید توی کنکور فقط تاثیر داره و اگر برای خارج بخای اقدام کنی نمیدونم که تاثیر داشته باشه یا نه . اما توی فروم خیلی در این مورد بحث شده سرچ کن توی جستوجو قطعا دوستان خیلی بهتر از من تجربه دارن ! این لینکایی که میدم برای ترمیم هست . برای دیپلم مجدد هم میتونی پیدا کنی ... !
سپاس 


مهلت ثبت نام برای ترمیم معدل در شهریور یا دی تا کی هست؟؟

مهلت ثبت نام برای ترمیم معدل

ترمیم معدل و نمرات نهایی پیش دانشگاهی امکان پذیر هست؟

مسئول ثبت نام گف این طرح(ترمیم معدل) حذف شده!!!!!!!!

----------


## HellishBoy

> ممنون،خیلی لطف کردی هدفم پرستاری توی خارج کشور هست اما با این معدل نمیشه
> ممنون میشم کمک کنی ،یه دنیا ممنون


این ها هم برای دیپلم مجدد 

دیپلم مجدد و ترمیم معدل


گرفتن دیپلم دوم برای ارتقاء سوابق تحصیلی

مهم و فوری: کسانی که میخواهند دیپلم مجدد بگیرن این کارها را باید انجام بدن (همه بیان)

کمک : دیپلم مجدد یا افزایش معدل دیپلم ؟

امکان گرفتن دیپلم مجدد توی خرداد 95 واسه کنکور 95 .......> (یعنی میشه؟؟؟؟)

تجربی ها بیایید دیپلم مجدد بگیریم:))

----------

